
IBM to cut more than 111,000 jobs in largest corporate lay-off ever - hunvreus
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/ibm-cut-more-111000-jobs-this-week-largest-corporate-lay-off-ever-1485128
======
greenyoda
This article is a year old (January 26, 2015). Did the number of layoffs
predicted by the article actually occur?

